# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  Help me please

## 1person2

Hi I have recently been involved in a car accident and since I have been having panick attacks, sleeping problems, constant tiredness, constantly feeling down, when in a car I get really nervous/ scared and tense. Is this anxiety or is it just normal. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1person2

I have also started to over thing everything that I do and has started to effect my day to day life 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Welcome  ::): 

I'm sorry you're going through that. I'm kind of going through the same thing, though my anxiety about driving has lessened quite a bit since my accident. I'm still very aware of other drivers though, much more than I ever have been before. I'm very careful. I totaled my SUV a couple of months ago. I wasn't texting, wasn't drinking and driving of course....I just hit the top of a freeway overpass at exactly the wrong time and traffic was stopped a few hundred feet in front of me. Cars all around me were slamming on their brakes. I just had nowhere to go, I barely clipped the right bumper of another SUV (the driver was fine), but I couldn't stop and hit a concrete barrier going about 60 mph. Airbags deployed. I was stunned for a few minutes, the car was full of smoke, and there was a lot of blood. I have a few scars from it but otherwise I was OK, if my car hadn't had an airbag I'm not sure I'd even still be here, tbh. I had a whole lot of bruises and some pretty bad cuts, one on my forehead, a pretty bad one on my wrist (somehow).

I'm just very, very careful now, and with time I've gotten a lot less anxious while driving. To answer your question I think it's totally normal to feel that way. I didn't sleep well for three or four weeks after my accident. I had a lot of bruising and bumps and cuts that they couldn't do anything for...a shoulder and knee that bothered me for weeks after. The anxiety part of it was hard to get over but I just realized it was being in the wrong place at the wrong time. The chances of it happening again are really small. Esp considering I don't drive aggressively, and don't text or drink and drive. It takes a while to get over the shock and the anxiety, but it should be getting better for you soon.

----------


## 1person2

I don't drive myself I was a passenger of the car and I understand that everyone would have problems within  the first few weeks but it's how been 5 months and I seem to be getting worser instead of better.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1person2

No I haven't spoken to anyone about this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1person2

This isn't an everyday experience but when I do experience it, it is bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

